# New Thursday Night Los Angeles area game looking for players



## D'nemy (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey all!

Looking for some players to help playtest a new RPG called "Metal, Magic and Lore." Classic fantasy setting with very realistic, but streamlined rules.

For more info on it, go to www.metalmagicandlore.com

As for me, I've been gaming for almost 30 years and GM'd the lionshare of that. I like a good mix of role-playing and action and seeking player who are like the same. I'm also hoping this will be a long term campaign that will take the characters from newbies to legendary icons. 

The game will be meeting Thursday nights at my place in the Eagle Rock area between Glendale and Pasadena. Dice start rolling at 7:30. I'd love to get things started this week, the 13th. It'll be a night of creating characters with a short intro story.

If your interested, drop me a line at tom@fellowshipofthedice.com 

Thanks!


----------



## D'nemy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey! 

So, we've met twice and we're still looking for players. Check out the first chapter  in the story hour when you have a sec. 

Drop me a line at tom@fellowshipofthedice.com if you want to join up.


----------

